# NBA Regular Season GAME 6: Houston Rockets @ Boston Celtics



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

*@*











*ROCKETS​*




































C: Yao Ming 
PF: Juwan Howard 
SF: Tracy McGrady
SG: Derek Anderson  
PG: Rafer Alston

*NETS​*





































SF: Paul Pierce 
PF: Raef LaFrentz 
C: Mark Blount 
SG: Ricky Davis 
PG: Delonte West​

The 2-3 Celtics host the 2-3 Rockets in Boston. The Celtics come off a 103-82 loss at the hands of the defending champion Spurs. Houston fresh off a 99-91 win over the Nets, look to get back to .500 Sunday Night. For Boston, its been the Paul Pierce show, so for them to win, they need to get him the ball alot(but mix in a little Ricky Davis also). On the Rockets side, when Tracy McGrady plays, the whole offense is that much more dynamic. Look for the playmaking McGrady to get his teammates in the game.

I say a somewhat close win for the Rockets...with McGrady helping the cause once again.

Rockets 98
Celtics 92


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

If we can contain Paul Pierce... Hopefully DWes can limit his production... Or just have a good ol' fashinoed shootout between TMac and PP! Ricky Davis may be the x-factor in this game, he can explode on any given night... Still, I'm looking for a big Rox win, with improved performances from the new guys. They are all veterans and are smart, so they should be improving a little each game (maybe it'll take Stro a little longer)


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

BOS 9 HOU 0... terrible start. hopefully they get going quick.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Why is Raef LaFrentz 3/3 from 3PT in the first, with 11pts?  

Wake up Rockets.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

we almost always start horribly... sucks big time


----------



## DavidBlunkett (Nov 1, 2005)

who the hell is defending duff la frentz???

why is ming even on the court if he`s not gonna rebound or defend??

rockets should be up 10 not down 10


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

WHY does Raef have 27pts and like 7 3pters in the first half??


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

sherwin said:


> Why is Raef LaFrentz 3/3 from 3PT in the first, with 11pts?
> 
> Wake up Rockets.


He's now 6 from 6  All we're doing well is piling up the TOs


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

make that 7 from 7


----------



## DavidBlunkett (Nov 1, 2005)

ok if a player gets hot you double team him or send him to the line,so why the hell is ruff la frentz still getting wide open looks

David wesley needs to go to the d-league and ming needs to start rebounding,7`6"??


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

this is real bad... where's our D?


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

this is some terrible basketball yet again from the rockets. 

DA & Alston cant shoot worth crap. Swift is worthless. Just go back to the old Rockets.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

down by 15. get it down to 10 by the end of 3rd, then yao and tmac and barry take over and come back for the win in the 4th


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

wow, what's happening out there, where's the D???

Down by *21* at the end of the 3rd, shizzles...


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

or, go down by 21 and give yourself no chance...


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

hell!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Seems like everyone's forgotten how to pass out there. 10 assists in the entire game?? yeesh

this is digusting.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Whoa... I just started watching. 20 points down? What happened?

Wesley, Alston and DA a combined 3-19!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Hakeem said:


> Whoa... I just started watching. 20 points down? What happened?
> 
> Wesley, Alston and DA a combined 3-19!


Wesley, Alston, DA, and HEAD a combined 6-28!

What happened to our MVP in this game? I'm reading from the Celtics board that he got shut down, but my guess would be he's feeling pretty tired playing back-to-back games.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

How many minutes has he played?


----------



## DavidBlunkett (Nov 1, 2005)

i will never bet on houston again,that was absolutly pathetic


----------



## zhaizor (Apr 27, 2005)

swift seemed to do alright aside from free throws


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Boston just seems to be one of those teams that comes out with all guns firing against us. If it isn't LaFrentz, it's Davis or Blount. How our defensive rotation just collapses, I don't know. It really is hard to explain when LaFrentz hits 7 uncontested three's on us in the first half alone. I'd like to say it was one of those games where everything was going well for the other team. But the same theme from our previous losses applied:

1. Poor shooting from the guards
2. Yao in foul trouble
3. Turnovers
4. BAD FT shooting


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

That game sucked hard. JVG needs to start laying the pimp hand down.


----------



## Stat O (Mar 17, 2005)

hitokiri315 said:


> That game sucked hard. JVG needs to start laying the pimp hand down.


word...wtf is goin on with the rockets :curse:


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

It seems like JVG pulled TMAC and Yao, giving up on the game and letting the others get some good PT, too early. I mean we were only down by like 13pts, I was waiting the whole game for McGrady to get hot in the 4th but he never got to play!


----------



## Kidan (Nov 14, 2005)

Yao shoot *8* and hit *6* in *30 min*.

no more shoots?He should get more chance!Or do not keep him run from coast to coast ineffective.
The counterpart was 8-15 in 32 min and scored 17.


----------



## zhaizor (Apr 27, 2005)

Kidan said:


> Yao shoot *8* and hit *6* in *30 min*.
> 
> no more shoots?He should get more chance!Or do not keep him run from coast to coast ineffective.
> The counterpart was 8-15 in 32 min and scored 17.



i agree, they need to give yao the ball more especially when he has a lot of energy to give the rockets a big head start.


----------



## ivanpei (Oct 22, 2005)

Something is definitely wrong. As usual our backcourt is horrible and Yao isn't getting the ball enough. JVG needs to smack our guards!!


----------

